
Homemade CPUs on the way for local supercomputers - Husafan
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90001/90776/90881/7310152.html
======
baltcode
Wouldn't it be better if both China and the US stop all the protectionist and
control measures and let the best ideas, products, and employees compete among
say Intel, Longsoon, AMD, Motorola etc.?

~~~
wmf
If you let the best chips win, that means US chips win — probably forever,
since Chinese companies can't afford to invest the required R&D to catch up
unless they get government subsidies.

~~~
baltcode
If you let all the barriers down, multinational teams win. These teams will
have engineers from the US, EU, China, Japan, India, and other parts of the
world, with many design and fab facilities in different regions and investors
from many regions.

